# This isnt your usual Coolant Temperature Sensor problem! Please help! :)



## Whimsa (Jul 31, 2012)

Im hoping someone out there has seen this before and can finally help me solve this headache!
The car has an AKE engine, and uses the combined, green, 4 pin, G62 and G2 sensor.
I have a temperature gauge that wont move off 60. 
When I turn the ignition on the gauge moves as if it is then active, so I know there is power.
So the usual fix would be change the sensor, I did this twice, the last was a Febi unit.
I have rewired 2 plugs for it with no better result.
If I use a paper clip and short connection 1 and 2, then turn the ignition on, the gauge shoots right up, so I am guessing the gauge actually works.
I have used Vagcom light to read the ecu info and the dash signal info while taking it for a drive, the temperature rises to 90 and stays put so I also know its not the stat.
No error codes either.
Thanks in advance!


----------

